# Online buying and Transhipper questions



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

-Intro-
Okay, So I'm really intrigued that if I youtube a few of the more exotic breeds of Bettas I find that when I search local pet stores all I can find are the same unhealthy not sure what colors they really are types. Its sad to see them but if your a fish hobbyist appearance is a big part of what you invest your time and money into. 

-Question-
So if I buy online most of the online breeders seem to be from out of the country. Then there is this unnamed transhipper middle-man person you have to get in contact with and also extra shipping costs. How does it all work? I've seen posts here that talk about $100s of dollars to get the fish you want and sometimes someone saying that its just $5 extra. Can someone help clarify this mystery?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

basically you pay the breeder the price of the auction + generally about $5 for their shipping fee and they'll send it to the transhipper you choose, once it gets to the transhipper, you'll pay their fees, plus whatever shipping option they offer that you choose and they'll send it to you. here's Jennifer Viveiros' page to give you an idea of costs, though it will vary by transhipper


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I just payed twice as much for a Canadian breeder Betta than I would for a Thai Betta


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, her page is awesome in expalining everything. I wish they'd just sticky that for anything to do with online transhipper junk. It made no sense to me but now I understand everything. So it expect to pay about $50-70 for 1 fish through something like aquabid.com man they are expensive compared to the $6 guys that are falling apart on the shelves at walmart.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinda like buying a $50 mutt of craigslist or going to a reputable breeder for a $1200 purebred lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

would gold packs be efficient to send from Thailand->Montreal Canada at this time of year? the Canadian transhipper (David) said thailand (embettafarms)->montreal (David's house) would be $20. i will go pick it up myself personally when it arrives at his house. he didnt say if it was express or priority shipping. which is better? i have yet to hear the confirmed shipping date on the fish but its useful to kno this before hand.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Nel, quicker is better so Express definitely. I asked David the same thing last night and was quoted $15 for shipping to him, so I would be careful if he's giving out different quotes for different people.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Nel, quicker is better so Express definitely. I asked David the same thing last night and was quoted $15 for shipping to him, so I would be careful if he's giving out different quotes for different people.


ty pitluvs, i will ask how much is express shipping. it will probably be better for the fish anyway.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh for sure! We have our boy coming via Greyhound Bus. I don't trust Canada Post right now lol

Have you checked out www.canadabetta.com? They are in Montreal. A little expensive but no shipping. Just a thought! Do post pics of your new Betta!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Oh for sure! We have our boy coming via Greyhound Bus. I don't trust Canada Post right now lol
> 
> Have you checked out www.canadabetta.com? They are in Montreal. A little expensive but no shipping. Just a thought! Do post pics of your new Betta!


i did come across Canadabetta, nice stock but not the dream fish i found on AB. unfortunately i only have one pic of it (3mts old), more will surely come if all goes well. if i wanted a nice betta i'd just go to Nature pet shop. they have crowntails, lyre tails, DT, VT and a good variety of colours even 4 white bettas and 2 blue/red marbles. none more than $15 each. the shop closest to me has 90% regular red and blue VT and CT, so less variety. 

thankfully Canada Post is back up but not full speed.

how does the process of claiming the fish from the transhippers go? is it by proof of residence marked on the box or do i have to supply a pic of the betta if +2 bettas arrive in 1 big box?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

All depends on taste and money I guess, we have given up on petstores as we would like a great breeding pair with history. I may order from Thailand once, just to say I did and keep that one as just a pet lol Good luck though, love that green! Do let us know how it all goes?


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> All depends on taste and money I guess, we have given up on petstores as we would like a great breeding pair with history. I may order from Thailand once, just to say I did and keep that one as just a pet lol Good luck though, love that green! Do let us know how it all goes?


for me its mostly the mix of luck and convenience for the Nature pet shop. the AB betta was a no brainer for me. i seriously doubt it would arrive in the shop selection easily by chance. i'm certainly on edge with anticiaption waitng for the seller to confirm a shipping date.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I am the same way, my guy JUST got on the bus by my calculation and time change. I should be able to pick him up at 11pm tomorrow night. Like you, what I found on AQ was a no brainer, something I could never purchase here and had to have. But I found a perfect mate locally from a breeder who breeds Thai fish so it's about the same thing lol 

Did you see my post about the other transhippers? Those are the other two I see often on AQ.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I am the same way, my guy JUST got on the bus by my calculation and time change. I should be able to pick him up at 11pm tomorrow night. Like you, what I found on AQ was a no brainer, something I could never purchase here and had to have. But I found a perfect mate locally from a breeder who breeds Thai fish so it's about the same thing lol
> 
> Did you see my post about the other transhippers? Those are the other two I see often on AQ.


hopefully your schedule isnt as messed up as mine. my schedule is a bit different though i do arrive home at 3pm. i actually havent seen your other posts on transhippers.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Try emailing these...

Hung Thanh Pham - [email protected] - Tel. 1-905-321-7083

Zena Ng - [email protected]
__________________

Mine will be ok, it's a bus from Mtl to Nova Scotia. Since i bought from a Canadian Breeder, i skip the shipping from Thailand (and sure payed for it).


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Try emailing these...
> 
> Hung Thanh Pham - [email protected] - Tel. 1-905-321-7083
> 
> ...


ty, are these 2 sources based in Montreal or somewhere else in Canada? im willing to drive to get the betta myself if its in montreal. price does matter but if possible i'd skip extra shiping methods


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Zena is in Mississauga, she was an amazing transhipper. unforunately she doesnt do it anymore and either does Hung last I heard Zena sold off most or all of her aquariums due to having a baby....


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Zena is in Mississauga, she was an amazing transhipper. unforunately she doesnt do it anymore and either does Hung last I heard Zena sold off most or all of her aquariums due to having a baby....


ty, looks like they're gone from the scene now :-?.


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 16, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Zena is in Mississauga, she was an amazing transhipper. unforunately she doesnt do it anymore and either does Hung last I heard Zena sold off most or all of her aquariums due to having a baby....





nel3 said:


> ty, looks like they're gone from the scene now :-?.


and that's when you guys are wrong ;] Hung is in fact back in the hobby and will be transhipper really soon!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> All depends on taste and money I guess, we have given up on petstores as we would like a great breeding pair with history. I may order from Thailand once, just to say I did and keep that one as just a pet lol Good luck though, love that green! Do let us know how it all goes?


I just bought my dream fish off AB, and probably won't order a Thai fish again until I move out of my parent's house and can raise a spawn someday. I just wanted to have one fish that I fell in love with, and put the time and money into getting. All my bettas are special to me, but I just wanted the experience!


----------



## elissaios579 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello guys i am from greece and i need help i dont know one good and cheaper transhiper for betta any help


----------

